# Blue/yellow strings on a black bow??



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Anybody have pics of royal blue and flo yellow strings on a black bow?thanks!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

flo yellow/blue string ...solid flo yellow buss...solid blue control..


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

FloYellow/Blue with black pins BCY X and clear halo... I haven't taken the time to do the cables yet..
But here it is...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!lookn good,anyone else out there??


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Well we decided to give the blue/yellow combo a try.. Did royal blue/flo yellow/flo green pinstripes/royal blue halo served..thinkn I should've went with plain yellow instead of the flo though..


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

My wife's custom NUGE strings on her Supra ME.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Those look awesome!


----------

